# Merckx Majestic Ti



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi All,

I may have the opportunity to get a Merckx Majestic Ti in my size. It is a used bike. Does anyone here have any experience with Merckx Ti bikes? I know that they are made by Litespeed, and that is OK. But the design and geometry is by Merckx. Seems like a winning combination to me. 

Assuming it fits and the price is right, is there anything I should be aware of with Merckx bikes?


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*If it fits, go for it*

The Majestic is similar to the LS Classic (simple double diamond frame). The down tube and the seat tube are slightly ovalized at the BB. If the Merckx Century Geometry provides you with a good fit, it's a great all around bike, even if it's not the leanest of race machines. The Majestic is a traditional Merckx frame, slightly overengineered and impeccableride quality, but then again, I'm prejudiced.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Some info*



MerckxMad said:


> The Majestic is similar to the LS Classic (simple double diamond frame). The down tube and the seat tube are slightly ovalized at the BB. If the Merckx Century Geometry provides you with a good fit, it's a great all around bike, even if it's not the leanest of race machines. The Majestic is a traditional Merckx frame, slightly overengineered and impeccableride quality, but then again, I'm prejudiced.


The Majestic uses the same down tube as the 2001 - 2003 Tuscany; ovalized 1-1/2" tube which is larger than the Classic down tube which is 1-3/8". This works to make the frame stiffer which is a good thing for Ti in my opinion. 

I say if the frame fits you, get it!

Good luck.

Ed


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I would love to have a Merckx Majestic...it's one of those that are on my list of "dream" frames.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

AJS said:


> I would love to have a Merckx Majestic...it's one of those that are on my list of "dream" frames.


Same here. Go for it if it fits.


----------



## Jediorthodontist (Aug 28, 2004)

*Great ride*

My neighbor has one, and it really kicks some booty. I am really impressed with it's responsiveness and smoothness of ride. Appears to be well put together.


----------

